
Driver wanders into incoming traffic during Bird Box challenge - bb88
https://www.autoblog.com/2019/01/11/bird-box-blindfold-challenge-crash/
======
pgnas
Hmm.."don't drive while blindfolded..'

I imagine this will not be the last stupid thing this person does.

~~~
ohiovr
“Experience keeps a dear school, but fools will learn in no other, and scarce
in that.”

-Ben Franklin

